# Freebox et Finder



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,


J'ai un souci depuis un moment, qui devient contraignant dans le quotidien.
Avant je pouvais accéder à la freebox via le finder.
maintenant j'ai une erreur de connexion, pourtant avec le bon mot de passe, etc.
J'ai bien tenté de changer le mot de passe, mais rien n'y fait.

Si vous aviez des idées ?

Merci.


----------



## Dheborah (4 Novembre 2019)

Peut-être faut-il seulement virer des pref (system en particulier) et passer un coup d'Onyx  pour nettoyer les caches etc...


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Dheborah a dit:


> Peut-être faut-il seulement virer des pref (system en particulier) et passer un coup d'Onyx  pour nettoyer les caches etc...


Vous pourriez développer ?

Merci.


----------



## Dheborah (4 Novembre 2019)

vous aller dans les _preferences_ (appuyer sur la touche "alt" et aller en même temps dans Bibliothèque) Dans ladite, aller dans "preference' et dans "preference, virez _preference system) _puis redémarrer

Pour Onyx : le télécharger sur le Net en vérifiant que vous _téléchargez la version compatible_ avec votre system. Et faites le fonctionner


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Dheborah a dit:


> vous aller dans les _preferences_ (appuyer sur la touche "alt" et aller en même temps dans Bibliothèque) Dans ladite, aller dans "preference' et dans "preference, virez _preference system) _puis redémarrer
> 
> Pour Onyx : le télécharger sur le Net en vérifiant que vous _téléchargez la version compatible_ avec votre system. Et faites le fonctionner



Je connais déjà onyx, je pensais qu'il le faisait déjà de supprimer les prefs.

Je vais tester, merci.


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Bon, j'ai testé.
Ca ne fonctionne pas :'(
Quand je clique sur la freebox, ça m'affiche la fenêtre de login, mais quand je tape les infos, ca vibre et donc ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Avant je pouvais accéder à la freebox via le finder.


Entre "avant" (quand ça marchait) et "maintenant" (ça ne marche plus), que s'est-il passé ? Des màj système ? Lesquelles ?


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Entre "avant" (quand ça marchait) et "maintenant" (ça ne marche plus), que s'est-il passé ? Des màj système ? Lesquelles ?



J'ai peur que ca soit l'installation de Totalfinder qui gène.
Mais je voulais avoir si il n'y avait pas de manipulation en amont à faire pour m'éviter la désinstallation de Totalfinder, mais aussi comprendre pourquoi.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> J'ai peur que ca soit l'installation de Totalfinder qui gène.


Ce que tu peux faire pour vérifier ton hypothèse : avoir TotalFinder installé dans une session, mais pas dans une autre session.
Et tu testes ton accès à la Freebox dans chaque session.


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Fonctionne pas non plus avec une nouvelle session.

Je sais pas si c'est lie, mais l'interface de la freebox mafreebox... n'est pas en https. Donc j'ai toujours l'affichage de l'erreur avant de rentrer de dans.


----------



## Nanardtetard (5 Novembre 2019)

Vérifier dans les réglages de la Freebox que le partage Finder est bien activé. Une MAJ de le Freebox aurait pu réinitialiser ce réglage. Ou bien redémarrer la Freebox, elle n’est exempt de bugs et un redémarrage de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal.


----------



## hercut (5 Novembre 2019)

Nanardtetard a dit:


> Vérifier dans les réglages de la Freebox que le partage Finder est bien activé. Une MAJ de le Freebox aurait pu réinitialiser ce réglage. Ou bien redémarrer la Freebox, elle n’est exempt de bugs et un redémarrage de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal.


Merci des conseil mais comme mentionné plus haut j'ai deja tenté changement de mot de passe par exemple.
Mais bien sur le reste aussi ...


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2019)

Soit le problème est lié à ton Mac, soit il y est à Free ou la Freebox.
Sur un dd extern vierge, installe ton OS et rien d'autre. Arrives tu à accéder à la freebox via le finder comme avant ?


----------



## hercut (5 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Soit le problème est lié à ton Mac, soit il y est à Free ou la Freebox.
> Sur un dd extern vierge, installe ton OS et rien d'autre. Arrives tu à accéder à la freebox via le finder comme avant ?


il me falloir un peu de temps pour tester ca.

Merci de retour.


----------



## JLB21 (5 Novembre 2019)

En tous cas, aucun problème chez moi (sous Catalina) pour accéder à http://mafreebox.freebox.fr.
Ma Freebox est une Freebox 'Révolution'


----------



## hercut (5 Novembre 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> En tous cas, aucun problème chez moi (sous Catalina) pour accéder à http://mafreebox.freebox.fr.
> Ma Freebox est une Freebox 'Révolution'



Je pense que tu n’as pas bien lu mon souci.
Le souci viens de l’accès via Finder et pas par un navigateur...

Merci.


----------



## JLB21 (6 Novembre 2019)

OK, mais c'est la même chose depuis Finder, aucun problème…


----------



## hercut (6 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Soit le problème est lié à ton Mac, soit il y est à Free ou la Freebox.
> Sur un dd extern vierge, installe ton OS et rien d'autre. Arrives tu à accéder à la freebox via le finder comme avant ?



Bon je viens d'essayer avec mon mac mini, il a bien acces lui.
Je ne pense pas que le souci provienne de la freebox, mais bien de mon mac.

Il n'y a pas un fichier de pref a virer ou quelque chose comme ca ?


----------



## JLB21 (6 Novembre 2019)

Regarde de ce côté :


Je n'ai rien trouvé dans Users/Library.


----------



## hercut (6 Novembre 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Regarde de ce côté :
> Voir la pièce jointe 143305
> 
> Je n'ai rien trouvé dans Users/Library.



Je ne comprend pas ? Tu veux que je vois si j'ai pareil ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Il n'y a pas un fichier de pref a virer ou quelque chose comme ca ?


Tu as testé dans une autre session et le problème était le même…
Est ce que c'était le compte _Invité_ ? Si non, fais un test dans ta session _Invité_ (dont l'avantage est de s'effacer à chaque fois que l'on ferme cette session).


----------



## JLB21 (6 Novembre 2019)

Tu as demandé s'il n'y avait pas un fichier de préf à virer.

J'ai regardé, et n'ai rien trouvé dans Users/Library.
En revanche dans MacintoshHD/Bibliothèque, il y a freeboxtv.php. Mais je doute que cela ait une influence.

A ta place j'essaierais de mettre les préférences Finder à la corbeille.

Sachant que le conseil de Sly54 est à vérifier avant toute chose…


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Novembre 2019)

-As-tu essayé dans le Finder de passer par Aller—Se connecter au serveur, puis de taper smb://AdresseIpFreebox
As-tu essayé dans le Terminal de taper:
telnet AdresseIpFreebox 445
Puis de rentrer le mot de passe pour voir si c'est bon sans passer par le Finder?


----------



## hercut (6 Novembre 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> -As-tu essayé dans le Finder de passer par Aller—Se connecter au serveur, puis de taper smb://AdresseIpFreebox
> As-tu essayé dans le Terminal de taper:
> telnet AdresseIpFreebox 445
> Puis de rentrer le mot de passe pour voir si c'est bon sans passer par le Finder?


Par smb ca ne fonctionne pas non plus.
La commande telnet me renvoie
-bash: telnet: command not found

J'ai aussi activer le partage windows que je vois aussi dans le finder, mais pareil fonctionne pas ...

J'ai tenté aussi en désinstallant Totalfinder, mais ça change rien ...


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Novembre 2019)

Pour te connecter à la Box, essaye:
cifs://AdresseIpFreebox  (au lieu de smb://AdresseIpFreebox)


----------



## hercut (7 Novembre 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour te connecter à la Box, essaye:
> cifs://AdresseIpFreebox  (au lieu de smb://AdresseIpFreebox)



Ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.

C'est quand même bizarre, c'est comme si j'étais banni ou qu'il comprend pas mon MDP ...


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Novembre 2019)

Je suis très pessimiste pour ton pb…

Je ne crois pas à un pb de mot de passe.

Je pense que le pb tourne autour de la négociation du protocole SMB/CIFS entre ton Mac et la Box.
C'est assez fréquent.

J'ai eu le même genre de pb entre mon mac (Mavericks)  et un PC sous windows 10. C'était bon entre Mavericks et Windows7, mais plus depuis windows 10
J'avais tracé (wireshark).
La connexion réseau se passait bien, mais la négociation smb entre les deux machines échouait, et sur l'analyseur, on voyait une erreur smb2 (Status Invalid Parameteur) liée à une authentification SMB NTLM qui se passait mal.
Sur la trace, le pb se situait au niveau SMB dès l'envoi du nom de l'utilisateur. SMB n'envoyait même pas le mot de passe…
Je ne m'en suis jamais sorti.
Je pense que tu dois être dans un cas similaire.

Chez toi, si ça marchait avant, soit il a eu une maj des protocoles de partage (SMB/CIFS) côté apple ou Free qui a semé le bazar, et là, ça va pas être simple, soit c'est Total Finder qui a modifié des trucs dans les fichiers systèmes concernés par SMB.

Si c'est total finder, il faudrait faire une recherche pour voir si il n'y a pas de fichiers (avec la chaîne smb) créés à la date d'installation.


----------



## JLB21 (7 Novembre 2019)

Personnellement, je mettrais les préférences Finder à la corbeille puis Finder/Relancer.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Personnellement, je mettrais les préférences Finder à la corbeille puis Finder/Relancer.


C'est tout l'intérêt du test dans la session _Invité_.
Test qui, je crois, n'a pas été fait…


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Novembre 2019)

Regarde ici:




__





						Désactivation de la signature des paquets pour les connexions SMB 2 et SMB 3
					

Découvrez comment désactiver la signature des paquets sur votre Mac.



					support.apple.com
				



C'est la partie "client" qu'il faut essayer.


----------



## hercut (13 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est tout l'intérêt du test dans la session _Invité_.
> Test qui, je crois, n'a pas été fait…


Si si j'ai fait le test session invité et nouvelle session, ça ne changé rien ...




Polo35230 a dit:


> Je suis très pessimiste pour ton pb…
> 
> Je ne crois pas à un pb de mot de passe.
> 
> ...




Je vais essayer de regarder par la.
Merci de ton retour !


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Avant je pouvais accéder à la freebox via le finder.
> maintenant j'ai une erreur de connexion, pourtant avec le bon mot de passe, etc.
> J'ai bien tenté de changer le mot de passe, mais rien n'y fait.


Bonjour,
tu as bien ça quand même ?
Finder > Aller > Réseau.







Pourquoi insérer un mot de passe ?

Clique sur l'une des deux icônes, normalement tu devrais voir le dossier  "Freebox" apparaitre.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Si si j'ai fait le test session invité et nouvelle session, ça ne changé rien ...


Donc on sait qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de rechercher un quelconque fichier .plist (ou autre) corrompu.
On avance. Lentement…


----------



## hercut (13 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> tu as bien ça quand même ?
> Finder > Aller > Réseau.
> 
> ...


Car j'ai un mot de passe, cela se configure dans les réglages de la freebox, va voir sur https://mafreebox.freebox.fr/#Fbx.os.app.settings.ShareAfp



Sly54 a dit:


> Donc on sait qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de rechercher un quelconque fichier .plist (ou autre) corrompu.
> On avance. Lentement…



C'est pas mal déja  Mieux que rien 



Polo35230 a dit:


> Regarde ici:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc j'ai essayé mais ca ne change rien.


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Car j'ai un mot de passe...


Moi aussi j'ai l'emplacement du mot de passe, mais je ne tape rien et j'ai la possibilité de voir tous les éléments du dossier "Freebox".






C'est bien ce que tu veux ?


----------



## hercut (13 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai l'emplacement du mot de passe, mais je ne tape rien et j'ai la possibilité de voir tous les éléments du dossier "Freebox".
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 144123
> 
> ...



Oui mais je veux un mot de passe ...
De toute manière j'ai aussi essayé sans mot de passe et ca ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

Est ce que tu peux te connecter ici  ? >  http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/index.php#


----------



## hercut (13 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Est ce que tu peux te connecter ici  ? >  http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/index.php#


Bien sur. Vu que c'est la que tout se configure ...


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

Et si tu tapes commande+ K "Se connecter au serveur" tu as quoi ?


----------



## hercut (13 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Et si tu tapes commande+ K "Se connecter au serveur" tu as quoi ?







__





						Freebox et Finder
					

Il n'y a pas un fichier de pref a virer ou quelque chose comme ca ?  Tu as testé dans une autre session et le problème était le même… Est ce que c'était le compte Invité ? Si non, fais un test dans ta session Invité (dont l'avantage est de s'effacer à chaque fois que l'on ferme cette session).




					forums.macg.co


----------



## hercut (13 Novembre 2019)

Je viens de trouvé ca :








						Server on LAN refuses to connect and show shares
					

Most of the time, while attempting to connect to a NAS on my LAN which shows correctly in the Shared list in the Finder’s left column, nothing will mount and no shares are presented. Status shows continually as ‘Connecting’.  This can only be resolved by restarting Finder (without Totalfinder)...




					discuss.binaryage.com
				




Semblerai que ca soit un probleme chez d'autre ...


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

OU


----------



## hercut (13 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 144141
> 
> 
> OU
> ...



Oui je t'ai renvoyé sur la réponse, car la question a déjà été posé


----------



## hercut (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté un formatage de la machine et repartir avec une session toute propre (donc je n'ai pas remis les données)
Et bien vous n'allez pas me croire, ca ne fonctionne pas !!!

Alors j'ai une théorie, mais je n'arrive pas à la valider.
L'adresse mac de la machine serait peut etre banni ?
Aussi es que le fait d'être connecté en wifi et en eth pourrait poser problème ?

Merci.


----------



## JLB21 (6 Décembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Aussi es que le fait d'être connecté en wifi et en eth pourrait poser problème ?


Je suis connecté en Ethernet *et* wifi…


----------



## hercut (6 Décembre 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Je suis connecté en Ethernet *et* wifi…
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 146881
> 
> ...


Sur le même réseau j'imagine.

Bon donc soit c'est mon mac soit c'est la box ...
Pourtant j'arrive bien à me connecter sur mon nas ...


----------



## JLB21 (6 Décembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Sur le même réseau j'imagine


Je suis en général connecté en wifi au réseau d'un répéteur wifi.

Mais je viens encore de vérifiéer : Ethernet par CPL depuis la Freebox et Wifi Freebox, donc même réseau, cela fonctionne tout pareillement.


----------



## hercut (11 Décembre 2019)

Bon je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des soucis :





						FS#28503 : MacOS 10.15 Catalina : accès partage Samba authentifié impossible
					

Flyspray, a Bug Tracking System written in PHP.




					dev.freebox.fr
				




Cela me rassure dans un sens ...

Par contre une des solution qui a fonctionné chez moi est d'utiliser le protocole AFP.
Donc afp://mafreebox.free.fr/Freebox

Par contre ça ne me semble pas très stable, déconnexion et pas de montage auto.
Si vous avez des idées pour monter automatiquement le volume quand il casse ?


----------



## Invité (20 Décembre 2019)

Chez moi la FreeBox apparait dans la barre latérale dans la partie "partagé(s)
Un clic dessus me donne 






En choisissant "invité", alors que j'ai un mot de passe configuré dans l'interface de gestion, ça ouvre ça :






Ca ne fonctionne pas comme ça chez toi ?


----------



## PJG (20 Décembre 2019)

Chez moi, c'est dans "Réseau"






Je n'ai pas de mot de passe sur les deux éléments " freebox" et "Freebox Serveur".
*Edit:*
Je viens de cliquer pour ouvrir l'un ou l'autre, ça ne fonctionne plus. Bizarre...


----------



## kalentica (30 Décembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai un souci depuis un moment, qui devient contraignant dans le quotidien.
> ...


Bonsoir,
J'ai exactement le même problème depuis que je suis passé sous Os Catalina, est-ce que depuis vous avez réussi à régler ce problème?


----------



## kalentica (30 Décembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai un souci depuis un moment, qui devient contraignant dans le quotidien.
> ...


Bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même problème depuis que je suis passé sous Os Catalina.
Est-ce que depuis vous avez réussi à trouver une solution?
Cordialement,
Kalen


----------



## PJG (30 Décembre 2019)

Chez moi tout est revenu à la normale sans avoir rien fait de particulier. 
Je précise quand même que je n'ai aucun mot de passe à mettre. 
J'ai bien la fenêtre pour le mot de passe, mais "Se connecter comme: invité" fonctionne et donne bien accès au dossier "Freebox".
Comme vous, je ne vois pas quel mot de passe à mettre, s'il faut vraiment un mot de passe.


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2019)

Je crois que l'accès par MdP ne concerne que l'accès en dehors du réseau.
D'où la possibilité de se connecter en "invité"

Par ailleurs j'ai l'appli "Freebox Compagnon pour m'y connecter, sur le réseau ou depuis l'extérieur, et là (sans être sur le réseau de la FbX) sans MdP  ou avec invité ça ne fonctionne pas…


----------



## hercut (6 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Chez moi, c'est dans "Réseau"
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 148611
> 
> ...



Bon ca me rassur sans etre rassurant pour le souci ...


kalentica a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai exactement le même problème depuis que je suis passé sous Os Catalina.
> Est-ce que depuis vous avez réussi à trouver une solution?
> Cordialement,
> Kalen



Oui j'ai palier le problème en utilisant l'afp, je pensais que c'était le cas d'origine ...
Dans tous les cas, j'ai donc remédié à mon souci pour le moment.

Pour ce faire j'ai fait les manipulations suivantes :

Dans le Finder, menu "Aller" ou le raccourci `"cmd+k"`
Se connecter au serveur, une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre
et entrer : `afp://mafreebox.free.fr/Freebox`

Normalement, ça devrait fonctionner.
Pour que ça se connecte au démarrage de la machine (car perso c'est ce que j'ai besoin pour mes actions avec Hazel)

Dans le Finder

Pomme / Préférence Système
Utilisateurs et groupes
Sélectionner son utilisateur
À droite de mot de passe cliquer sur Ouverture
Cliquer sur "+" vers le bas
Et sélectionner le serveur monté préalablement.
Attention si vous utiliser un login/mot de passe pour rentrer sur le serveur il faut l'enregistrer dans le trousseau à la connexion.

Avec tout ça vous devriez pouvoir rebosser avec la Freebox.


----------



## hercut (6 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Je crois que l'accès par MdP ne concerne que l'accès en dehors du réseau.
> D'où la possibilité de se connecter en "invité"
> 
> Par ailleurs j'ai l'appli "Freebox Compagnon pour m'y connecter, sur le réseau ou depuis l'extérieur, et là (sans être sur le réseau de la FbX) sans MdP  ou avec invité ça ne fonctionne pas…


Non le mot de passe permet de sécurisé le serveur et pas que hors Lan.
Ça évite qu'une personne ayant le MdP du wifi par exemple puisse accéder au dossier du serveur.


----------



## PJG (6 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Pour ce faire j'ai fait les manipulations suivantes :
> 
> Dans le Finder, menu "Aller" ou le raccourci `"cmd+k"`
> Se connecter au serveur, une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre
> et entrer : `afp://mafreebox.free.fr/Freebox`





PJG a dit:


> Chez moi tout est revenu à la normale sans avoir rien fait de particulier.
> Je précise quand même que je n'ai aucun mot de passe à mettre.
> J'ai bien la fenêtre pour le mot de passe, mais "Se connecter comme: invité" fonctionne et donne bien accès au dossier "Freebox".
> Comme vous, je ne vois pas quel mot de passe à mettre, s'il faut vraiment un mot de passe.



A chacun son astuce.  
Moi, j'ai retrouvé "Freebox Server" sur le Finder.

"*afp://mafreebox.free.fr/Freebox*" ne fonctionne pas chez moi.


----------



## hercut (6 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> A chacun son astuce.
> Moi, j'ai retrouvé "Freebox Server" sur le Finder.
> 
> "*afp://mafreebox.free.fr/Freebox*" ne fonctionne pas chez moi.



Bha justement ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi via le finder ...
Le lien peut varier si vous avez modifié le nom du disque de la box.


----------



## the curtain hits the cast (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir

Même problème pour moi . Je suis sur Catalina , impossible de trouver la Freebox via le Finder depuis quelques jours . 
Je la vois et y ai accès sur tous les autres appareils ( sur Mojave ou sierra , ainsi que sur windows 10) , par contre dès que je rentre mes ID sur le Finder sur Catalina  , ça ne fonctionne pas . 
J'ai tenté la méthode de Hercut , ça ne donne rien . 
Ai aussi tenté une réinstallation complète , ça fonctionnait sur high sierra  , puis dès que j'ai upgrade sur Catalina , ça n'a plus fonctionné . 

Merci pour votre aide . 
M


----------



## hercut (30 Octobre 2020)

the curtain hits the cast a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Même problème pour moi . Je suis sur Catalina , impossible de trouver la Freebox via le Finder depuis quelques jours .
> Je la vois et y ai accès sur tous les autres appareils ( sur Mojave ou sierra , ainsi que sur windows 10) , par contre dès que je rentre mes ID sur le Finder sur Catalina  , ça ne fonctionne pas .
> ...


Pourras-tu décrire exactement comment tu fais ?
Il faut aussi revoir les réglages de la box, on ne sait jamais (ip et réglage de partage).
(j'ai eu des soucis avec ma connexion et le SAV a fait des trucs qui ont changé l'ip de la box)

Mais j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi avec ma technique ca ne fonctionnerait pas.


----------



## the curtain hits the cast (30 Octobre 2020)

et bien , soit je passe par le Finder ,  je clique sur réseau/freebox serveur , ça me met échec de la connexion , je clique sur se connecter comme , je rentre mes ID (Freebox) et mot de passe et là , ça ne fonctionne pas . (ça ne fonctionne pas non plus en invité)
Soit je passe par le cmd+K , smb://mafreebox.freebox ... ça ne marche pas non plus ... soit par le afp :// ... ça ne marche pas non plus . 
Et ce que je sois en wifi ou en ethernet . 
Je rappelle donc , que je n'ai par contre aucun souci sur les autres Mac en Sierra ou Mojave. 

Concernant les réglages de la box, via Freebox OS , j'ai activé le partage de fichiers mac et windows . Par contre , pour l'ip de la box ... je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il faut faire . Tu me conseillerais le SAV free ? Je me pose la question , car pour moi , le problème vient plus de Catalina ... non ? 
En tous les cas, merci pour ton intérêt . J'ai l'impression d'être moins seul au monde !!! Surtout ce jour !


----------



## hercut (30 Octobre 2020)

Attention c'est bien " afp://mafreebox.free.fr/Freebox " sauf si tu as modifié le nom.
Qu'es-ce qu'il te dit quand ca fonctionne pas ?

Tu peux toujours passer par le serveur FTP si vraiment tu as besoin d'accès ...


----------



## the curtain hits the cast (30 Octobre 2020)

La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n'est pas prise en charge . Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre ce problème . 

Pour le ftp , ce serveur de fichiers ne peut pas accepter de nouvelles connexions utilisateur . Reessayez ultérieurement de vous connecter.


----------



## hercut (30 Octobre 2020)

Franchement si ca ne fonctionne pas par ftp, ca me laisse septique ...
Par ftp il n'y a pas de raison que ca ne fonctionne pas ...

As tu essayé de rebouter la box, changer le mot de passe des accès, et enfin testé en accès invité ?


----------



## the curtain hits the cast (31 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour . 
Oui , j'ai tenté tout ce que tu as dit . ai telephone au support MAC et FREE , chacun se renvoie la balle , et moi au centre qui ne parvient pas à m'en sortir . Je pense que la prochaine étape est le downgrade vers Mojave .


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2020)

the curtain hits the cast a dit:


> Oui , j'ai tenté tout ce que tu as dit . ai telephone au support MAC et FREE , chacun se renvoie la balle , et moi au centre qui ne parvient pas à m'en sortir


Situation habituelle frustrante pour les gens…




the curtain hits the cast a dit:


> Je pense que la prochaine étape est le downgrade vers Mojave .


Et installer Mojave sur un disque externe, pour tester ?


----------



## the curtain hits the cast (31 Octobre 2020)

ENFIN !!! ça fonctionne ! 

Je pense qu'il y avait un problème de casse en passant par l'afp , tu m'avais pourtant bien dit de faire attention qu'il s'agissait de Freebox , et non freebox.  Merci beaucoup pour ton aide ! Je vais enfin pouvoir démarrer ce reconfinement un peu plus cool !


----------



## hercut (1 Novembre 2020)

the curtain hits the cast a dit:


> ENFIN !!! ça fonctionne !
> 
> Je pense qu'il y avait un problème de casse en passant par l'afp , tu m'avais pourtant bien dit de faire attention qu'il s'agissait de Freebox , et non freebox.  Merci beaucoup pour ton aide ! Je vais enfin pouvoir démarrer ce reconfinement un peu plus cool !



 Donne tes doigts !

Content que ca fonctionne ^^. Bon confinement


----------

